# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month Eight, February.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

On the downhill slope guys!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Yay! Now I can start!

My main challenge AND Nordicus challenge will be these two suckers:










Let there be Slaughter!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Second Battlewagon for me this month. I have an exam on the 24rd so I guess most of it will be painted at the end of the month.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Devil Dog, Hellhound variant this month possibly two


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm going a little smaller this month. A unit of burns with mek, and 2 extra meks.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tech-Priest Dominus this month, and a glorious kit it is. Looking forward to seeing the end result.


LotN


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Aaaand done! Here's the finished result:










And proof that both are done:










Next up; Re-painting my 3 Helbrutes to my Word Bearers theme.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Finished up my Burnas and Meks, having to ramp the pace down a bit. I've got a lot on at the moment.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Tech-Priest Dominus. Perfectly calculated violence.





































Very pleased with how the Magos Envirus, The Master of the Nicarum Battle-Maniples has turned out. He follows the same pattern as the rest of Forge World Nicarum, the Kabalite Green Robes and the Guilliman Blue tinted metal lined with Brass Scorpion for colour and the Lamenters Yellow tinted optics. But as with every figure there are some unique details that only he possesses, such as the red wires, painted with Mephiston Red, are meant to represent blood tubes across his entire body; the radiation he and the other Tox-Masters of Nicarum are constantly emmiting has destroyed their immune systems, meaning that each one requires near constant blood transfusions from chemically pure donors to keep themselves alive (these are usually vat-grown children or criminals who have offended the Tox-Masters). 

The haft of his Power Axe is painted with Russ Grey, simple because I wanted an excuse to use the colour without buying Space Wolves. His Volkite Charger has been painted with Jokaero Orange, I originally considered blue but decided that blue was the colour of Plasma weapons, and a Volkite weapon (Volkite weapons in my mind are basically heat rays) felt like it would give off an orange light to me. His pistol was painted the same way to add a sense of symmetry. His cane has a Volkite power core, allowing him to fire a powered lance strike from the eyes of the skull as a last defense resort.

As usual the base was covered with Astrogranite and darkened down with a Nuln Oil wash to create a dark rockscape sort of feel. The green section, which is Caliban Green liberally covered with globs of the technical paint Nurgle's Rot, is seen across the entire army and is meant to represent pools and puddles of toxic run-off created both as a by-product of Nicarum's endless manufacture of radiation weaponry and the carpet rad-bombing that the Sons of Horus subjected the planet to during the Horus Heresy.


LotN


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I did a Liche Priest this month!










And finished:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tha Tall One said:


> I did a Liche Priest this month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks absolutely great man, I hope you have all the tomb kings you need now they are out of the running.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

First RLC this month.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Haskanael said:


> that looks absolutely great man, I hope you have all the tomb kings you need now they are out of the running.


Thanks!

Yeah it's a shame they're getting removed. I have quite a sizeable force, though I lack enough Ushabti and Carrion, and still want one more blister of the old Tomb Guard.
It's been a long time since I've bought firsthand, so I don't mind it that much.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Better late than never; 3 Helbrutes repainted in my Word Bearer scheme. 










And all three:









Not my best work, but painting three of these guys completely killed my painting motivation. It also happened the first time I painted them - I don't know why. This model is a goddamn killer!


----------



## Mmbob (Aug 23, 2013)

As always. Last minute submission 

Grukk Face-Rippa. Scourge of the Sanctus Reach and his cousin Paul reporting for duty!


----------

